# looking for a new mill



## Dobbs (Jul 20, 2012)

anyone have a mister sawmill 26? or a EZ boardwalk 40 or jr?

thanks 
Dave


----------



## Dobbs (Jul 21, 2012)

*mill*

Maybe a real good used one.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my Norwood. Not many used ones on the market, though. Might look at sawmillexchange.com for a used mill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 30, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Norwood. Not many used ones on the market, though. Might look at sawmillexchange.com for a used mill.



I'm pretty happy with mine too, Dave. I can roll a BIG log up on the bunks like this one,







and my Lumbermate cuts straight as an arrow, cut after cut!






SR


----------



## xulgiy (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an EZ JR and like it a lot. I just purchased it a little while ago, and with all of the research and customer service people I spoke with, EZ was the best choice for me. Everything is way simple and rugged on the mill. I did have some issues with a wavy log....but my blade hit some dirt right away and became dull. Edward and his Wife are really nice to deal with.

John


----------



## BobL (Aug 1, 2012)

Rob,

I believe your saw does cut straight as an arrow but your photo (even without the inserted lines) does not show it.





I reckon it's a problem with your camera. If you can send me a full size hi-res photo I can correct the image so the lines are straight. 

It would be useful to have this as I often have to argue with millers about how straight bandsaws cut and it would be nice to have hard photo evidence.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you saying, that from the origional pict., you can't see that the blade "isn't" riseing/dipping in the cut???? That's what "straight as an arrow" means to me.

It's obvious that i'm NOT cutting thick n thin lumber!

SR


----------



## hamish (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob, is spot on with noticing its a camera issue.

Rob think of it as watching your opening cut, seeing what appears to be a rising and diving blade, but all it is the eyes perception and the contours of the slab being removed.

I cant take pictures to save my life but have found a 90 angle with a referance object/scale/point helps alot.

The camera you used makes the cant appear to narrow as one goes past the focal point.

Besides, with nothing more than a lil tlc, Norwoods cut straighter than an arrow................you ever watch an arrow fly.......


----------



## BobL (Aug 1, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Are you saying, that from the origional pict., you can't see that the blade "isn't" riseing/dipping in the cut???? That's what "straight as an arrow" means to me.


That may be the case over short distances but over the full length of that image those lines (on the image) are bent and the spacing between the cuts is not proportional to distance.



> It's obvious that i'm NOT cutting thick n thin lumber!


Unfortunately it is not obvious to bandsaw detractors - they want nothing less than to see straight lines right away across the image.


----------



## Jim Timber (Aug 2, 2012)

Cheap glass, heck even expensive glass has distortion the further you get from center.

Pictures aren't precision instruments.


----------



## BobL (Aug 2, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> Cheap glass, heck even expensive glass has distortion the further you get from center.
> 
> Pictures aren't precision instruments.



I agree - but the average anti-BS miller doesn't know that.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 2, 2012)

You guys just kill me!!! I guess you never heard the "phrase", "straight as an arrow"? It's a "phrase", not to be taken literally!! It's a common phrase around here..... You guys gotta get out more!! lol lol

I guess that last pict., with it's "phrase" was too much for you guys to handle, so maybe this one will help you?? lol






Bob, every sawmill can and will turn out some wavy lumber from time to time, even the beloved "swingmill",






It's up to the operator to find out why, and "fix it" before it gets out of hand! 99.999% of the time with a BSM, all that's needed is a blade change!

Why argue about it? You will never change any minds, so let them wallow in their ignorance!

SR


----------



## BobL (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm sorry if you think I'm having a go at bandsaw milling. 
On the contrary, I was just offering to help "adjust" a small problem with a photograph to better illustrate how straight these mills cut.

I am very familiar with "straight as an arrow" but unless fired vertically, this is perhaps not an ideal analogy for extreme straightness. If an arrows' path has any horizontal component they follow a parabolic path and they wobble significantly in flight. Maybe straight as a laser? :smile2:


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 2, 2012)

BobL said:


> I am very familiar with "straight as an arrow" but unless fired vertically, this is perhaps not an ideal analogy for extreme straightness. If an arrows' path has any horizontal component they follow a parabolic path and they wobble significantly in flight. Maybe straight as a laser? :smile2:



I believe the expression refers to the arrow itself, not the trajectory. The arrow shaft must be perfectly straight to fly predictably. With any mill, if you accept poor quality lumber, that's what you'll cut. Take the time to play with hook angles, set, tracking, guide adjustment, and tension-- and read the log-- and you'll sort it out.


----------



## BobL (Aug 3, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> I believe the expression refers to the arrow itself, not the trajectory. The arrow shaft must be perfectly straight to fly predictably.



Maybe but . . . . 
The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer. Copyright © 2003, 1997 by The Christine Ammer 1992 Trust. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved. has
"Honest, genuine, as in You can trust Pat with the money; he's straight as an arrow. This simile alludes to the *arrow's undeviating flight through the air*. [Second half of 1900s]"

Urban dictionary has
"a phrase used to describe the straightness of a guy that is nowhere near gay or to be "straight" on a situation."
or
"Lacking breast ; female's body that lacks the curves of a woman "

This shows an interesting slomo of what arrows look like when they leave the bow
Archery Arrow Flight High Speed Video - Best angle - YouTube
They don't look that straight to me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 3, 2012)

BobL said:


> Maybe but . . . .
> The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer. Copyright © 2003, 1997 by The Christine Ammer 1992 Trust. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved. has
> "Honest, genuine, as in You can trust Pat with the money; he's straight as an arrow. This simile alludes to the *arrow's undeviating flight through the air*. [Second half of 1900s]"
> 
> ...




And i bet you that all those anti-BSMers are so smart, they carry a copy of that dictionary right in their pockets!!! ha ha ha They sure wouldn't want to be caught trying to figure out what a "phrase" is!! lol lol





Bob, you are killing me!!! Using techno-babble to explain a phrase!! lol 

This thread has turned into





SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 3, 2012)

Way off topic, this is my last visit to this thread. I leave you with this...

"Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana."
Groucho Marx

Good-by


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Aug 4, 2012)

Leave it to Groucho to put it into perspective!!! <grin>

I am afraid there are more than a few here that do not remember Groucho... what a shame...

Just for fun... and I quote...

"Why a four-year-old child could understand this report. Run out and find me a four-year-old child. I can't make head nor tail out of it."

Tomorrow, I setup my LT-10 and I am so excited!!! - I have been waiting since last fall!!!!! Don't ask... just too busy building a cabin!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## thechknhwk (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a norwood lumbermate 2000 that I would probably be willing to sell. Trailer package, log loading package, squaring bunks, cam dogs, siding jig, and about 20 blades.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Aug 8, 2012)

thechknhwk said:


> I have a norwood lumbermate 2000 that I would probably be willing to sell. Trailer package, log loading package, squaring bunks, cam dogs, siding jig, and about 20 blades.



About how much?


----------



## thechknhwk (Aug 10, 2012)

6500 or best.


----------



## thechknhwk (Aug 10, 2012)

Michigander, I tried to answer your PM about the asking price, but your PM box is full. It's posted above though. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## thechknhwk (Aug 20, 2012)

Posted to CL, changed mind on price 6000 obo.

Norwood Portable Sawmill


----------

